# muralo ultra waterborne semi enamel



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well I may be converting to muralo ultra semigloss enamel for an upcoming residential repaint.

I never brushed it & was wondering if you guys like it, or why you don't like it.

Customer wants a higher gloss than the traditional regal classic semi that i usually use. 

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Muralo Ultra is just about my favorite paint to brush out. It's made with all the characteristics that painters desire, so I have no doubt you'll enjoy it thoroughly.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Muralo Ultra is just about my favorite paint to brush out. It's made with all the characteristics that painters desire, so I have no doubt you'll enjoy it thoroughly.


Waterbased? Is that a regional brand?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Muralo Ultra is just about my favorite paint to brush out. It's made with all the characteristics that painters desire, so I have no doubt you'll enjoy it thoroughly.


Found an old thread and read a lot of positive feedback so I went out and grabbed a gallon to test and think I found a winner!

Really dries nice, goes on smooth! The finish is Definatley a step up from regal classic . Of course this is an enamel.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

matt19422 said:


> Found an old thread and read a lot of positive feedback so I went out and grabbed a gallon to test and think I found a winner!
> 
> Really dries nice, goes on smooth! The finish is Definatley a step up from regal classic . Of course this is an enamel.


I miss my Muralo paints some of the best there are. They were pioneers in the waterborne market long before the big boys. There exterior paints as well the Endurance line was awesome. Sadly the small very long time dealers have closed up man those were the days .


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

Really nice stuff...brushes very well and lays down nice


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been using it for between 15 and 20 years on most of my trim work. Last fall I was bidding a new construction house that the builder and HO wanted BM SI oil on the trim package and I ended up not getting the job because I wasn't bidding the oil. Fast forward to last spring a 2 bdrm condo rehab for the same builder. I sprayed most of the trim and doors with the Ultra and he now says he has been converted.
It is harder to find these days. One of my local stores was bought by Ben Moore and they now keep all of the Muralo products in the back with no signage any where. I'll add that the exterior "Muralo Ultimate" is my favorite ext. paint, try it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Yes. Muralo makes great products. Ultra is great trim paint, and their exterior stuff is up there with Aura and California 2010.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I ran through a gallon today, I wish I would have tried it years ago!

Thanks for all the feedback, I think this is my go to trim paint from now on!:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

How does it spray?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> How does it spray?


Beautimus.:thumbup::yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I may have to make some calls and see how hard it would be to get some, only two stores show up in the state from their site. What's the price range.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> How does it spray?


I just remembered. I'm spraying a kitchen with my AAA the beginning of November and will be using Muralo. I'll try and remember to post some pictures in this thread.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Please do, with some specs on your set up. 

I am looking for the perfect enamel to start using on NC jobs I have booked. I have tested over four this month and every one has a drawback of some sort. Most of these homes are pretty trim heavy.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What stores typically carry it? I've never seen it in the PNW


----------



## STAR (Nov 26, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I have tested over four this month and every one has a drawback of some sort. Most of these homes are pretty trim heavy.


Curious to hear which four you tested and what you like/didn't like?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Primer #24 it's the way to go. Everyone knows that!!!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Primer #24 it's the way to go. Everyone knows that!!!


 Yes it is.. Unless you use Behr, then you don't need any of course.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yes it is.. Unless you use Behr, then you don't need any of course.


Oh no you didn't!!!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Oh no you didn't!!!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

The 'B word hasn't come up lately


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Apparently one B word leads to another


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Muralo Ultra is good, and does level extremely well. I believe it's a styrenated acrylic. I would liken it to SW Pro Classic acrylic. It can look a bit plasticy. Often brushed trim looks sprayed, if you lay it down thick and quick and don't overbrush. When dry it's like Cabinet Coat, not like an alkyd. I think it might be great to topcoat with wb poly.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

STAR said:


> Curious to hear which four you tested and what you like/didn't like?


Things like hardness, block resistance, finish quality, ease of application. 

Take SWP 0 voc industrial enamel for instance. I love the finish quality, hardness, and blocking. It sprays perfectly. Brushes like chit.


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

Did you ever try Shercryl HPA? Results?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> How does it spray?


Finished spraying a kitchen today with Muralo Ultra in semi. Its been awhile since I sprayed any Muralo and I'm liking it more than I recalled. It didn't get away from me like 314 can at times. , although maybe it's just me. 

Will make sure to get some better pictures when the doors are up .


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great looking setup, sander and masking! Love the homemade rack! How long do you wait to flip? Do you shoot the back and edges first, and carry each door to the rack? I've only ever shot flat when they were on plywood shelves elevated by stir sticks. 
I'm guessing you shoot the drawers too? Do you pull the faces or just mask the boxes and shoot the face?


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice rack!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Finished spraying a kitchen today with Muralo Ultra in semi. Its been awhile since I sprayed any Muralo and I'm liking it more than I recalled. It didn't get away from me like 314 can at times. , although maybe it's just me.
> 
> Will make sure to get some better pictures when the doors are up .


Love that paint ! Like I've said before sadly can't get it here anymore ..


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Just finished the home and must give muralo :thumbsup::thumbsup: two thumbs up for such a good product! 

I already ordered a 5'e for the next job on Monday!

-Matt


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Nice rack!


That is a Schmidt tree!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great. 

I'd stil rather roll out ceilings than do cabs.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Great looking setup, sander and masking! Love the homemade rack! How long do you wait to flip? Do you shoot the back and edges first, and carry each door to the rack? I've only ever shot flat when they were on plywood shelves elevated by stir sticks.
> I'm guessing you shoot the drawers too? Do you pull the faces or just mask the boxes and shoot the face?


This job was a mixture of old and new cabinets. And someone had rolled the older cabinets leaving a nice stipple that had to be sanded out. This particular customer also wanted to save some money and just paint the fronts, so I was able to get my two costs on everything in one long day.

I'll spray the boxes first, and then the doors and drawer fronts. I have a fan in one window, and spray each door in that area and walk them to the rack. I'll have the drying rack on the opposite end of the room, because I don't want the overspray being drawn across my drying rack and setting on it. Sure isn't pretty if that happens.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I'd stil rather roll out ceilings than do cabs.


Same here. I sure earn my money on these jobs though. It's hard work and I still sometimes wonder if I should concentrate on easier, more profitable lines of work.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Same here. I sure earn my money on these jobs though. It's hard work


No doubt about that!


----------

